# Pre-kindling prep



## Carla D (Feb 20, 2019)

Im expecting my very first ever litter of baby bunnies on Saturday. Being from Wisconsin we are having colder than usual temps. It only takes about an hour for the animal water dishes to start freezing over. I decided it might be too cold and drafty in our barn/shed for Ginger to have her babies. So I set up a really large dog kennel in our warming shack for her and the bunnies we bought earlier this week. I do have heat on in there. I imagine it’s likely not a necessary thing to be doing for her or my 8 week bunnies. It isn’t overly warm in there. Somewhere between 40-50F. I didn’t put a nesting box in there. I only have some alfalfa and Timothy in there. But I’m thinking twice about the nesting box. She’s not a very big rabbit, she’s either a Holland or a mini Lop. Would a plastic ice cream pail with one side trimmed be sufficient for a nesting box. I plan on layering some shavings, alfalfa, and Timothy hay in it. Is this a good idea. I’m sure if I don’t set a box in there she’ll have them in a back corner where I won’t be able to check on them. She was moved into the shack this evening, will adding a box in there tomorrow be too much interruption for a pregnant rabbit? I’m more certain now that she is pregnant. I felt 2-3 little acorns in her belly, she didn’t much appreciate my carrying her the short distance to the warmer spot. She actually tried jumping out of my arms twice. Once she was in her new temporary home she made herself right at home. If her due date wasn’t until Saturday I’d half expect to find babies in the morning. Is there anything that urgently needs taking care of ASAP, in the morning? Tomorrow will be day 29.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2019)

A nesting box and baby saving wire or something to line the cage 4 to 6 inches up.

A kit can not only get out of the nest, which is why nesting boxes are preferred, but once out of the nest, it can get out of the cage, especially a dog kennel cage and, yes, even blind kits can climb.

It is rather common that pregnant does get testy, especially about being carried in their last week. And the temps are fine.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes a nest box made for dwarfs is best. And if they will be there longer than 10 days definitely add extra wire around the bottom of the crate. A  litter box might help to keep the cage cleaner and keep her from soiling the nest box


----------



## Carla D (Feb 20, 2019)

This is the type of dog kennel she’s in. I had to take the dwarfs out and put them elsewhere. I will find a nesting box and a litter box for her. I’m really hoping she hasn’t kindled this early. But she sure looked really content with her new setup.
.


----------

